# Corid for bred does?



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

So if you were going to treat bred does for cocci, what would the drug of choice be? At what stage of pregnancy would each drug be safest?


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know.. but am wanting to know myself. Doesn't say on the container.. but ya never know.

Rett


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes.. have has several call me and ask this question. Sure need to treat my does.. don't want to put off to long.. with the rain due.. the bugs will grow faster than the rye.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't have the answer to your question, but do want to ask you if you are having cocci problems in these grown doe's ? Are fecal counts on these doe's showing cocci numbers that are out of control ?


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Well...everything I can find says NOT to use Corid in the first 60 days of pregnancy. So, I would say no.
Sulfa's however are safe...Dimethox. Sulfa's are not used in canine,nor feline because it tends to affect the bone growth, and turn the teeth yellow as they are developing. But, this does not hold true with ruminents.(Cattle,sheep & goats.)

So, if you have to treat for coccidia in pregnant animals I'd use sulfa's instead of corid.
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What kind of numbers on fecal are you seeing? Adult goats have such good immunity, only after a period of huge stress or illness have we seen cocci in adults even here. Vicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:really Per chance are these doelings??? Reason I ask....I have had bred doelings this year at 8 mo. that I had to treat for coccidia, per fecals. A first for me...but, it has been wet,warm and humid later this year. I used Dimethox rather than corid.
Just curious,
Kaye


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2007)

My Vet said not to use sulfas on pregnant does. I would have thought, corid would be okay. :ugh


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Did he give you a reason?
Kaye


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I've had the worst year of coccidia that I have ever had. Lost one kid due to not knowing it was coccidia. I was treating with Decoxx.. in the milk. Treated several with Sulmet.. that didn't seem to work since the fecals had coccidia. I put it down as being one of the wettest years we have had and I had a larger number of kids than usual. Even my does were coccidia heavy.
Yes.. I do my own fecals. 
As it was explained to me, a 'place' can become resistant to coccida treatment same as wormers become resistant. So.. I changed to the only thing handy at the time, Corid. Was only other thing my local feed store carried. He gave me a small coke bottle and I tried it. Worked like a charm. 
I treated everyone.. including the bucks. After the initial 5 days, I continued to preventative treat. 
My does, the kids and even the bucks have NEVER looked better. 
When I read that it's not good to have them on a preventative... I stop.. and wha la.. coccidia again. Usually after a rain and it's nasty. 
Starts with diarrhea.. and I do a fecal.. and it's usually coccidia.

Thanks for the info on use in pregnancy though. I still have plenty of the sulfa.. so will use that.

Rett


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2007)

Kaye White said:


> Did he give you a reason?
> Kaye


She said it could cause abortion and corid would be more cost effective. I have not had to use cocci treatment on an adult doe but wanted to know for just in case.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Gabe,
I find this interesting because...some of the meat goat pellets use a sulfa as a coccidiostat and the only warning you get, is not to use in lactating does.?? And have a meat withdrawal time.

Ok, you two...with what's been hashed here.....If you chose to use the Corid, then I would use it at the lower doses than the treatment doses. Goats 101. And not before 60 days preg. And do your fecals.
Kaye


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Years ago, I had a Boer doe who had bad scours when she was about 3 months pregnant. The vet gave me Corid for her and said it shouldn't harm the babies. Unfortunately, the Corid didn't heal whatever was going on with her and eventually she stopped eating and we lost her. While her fecal showed the presence of cocci, I'm not sure that is what caused her scours or what killed her. My vet said it's rare for an adult goat to get sick from cocci but couldn't figure out what else was causing her problem unless it was hardware disease.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2007)

How many cocci eggs do I need to see in a fecal? I know every adult goat has some occyst. But how many are to many?

Kaye at this point I do not put too much weight on what my vet says because she very young and is in the office since a year and when I asked her how much she learned about goat, she said she is learning as she goes :? I'm still glad that i have her. She is close and always coming out if there is a problem. 
With the right information and pointing out where I find my info, I'm sure she will become a great goat vet, together with me  , if she not becomes pregnant before :rolleyes


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> Kaye at this point I do not put too much weight on what my vet says because she very young and is in the office since a year and when I asked her how much she learned about goat, she said she is learning as she goes


 :lol Kinda' what I figured. If she's fresh out of vet school...she didn't learn much there in relation to goats, unless they specialize in small ruminants. Which, most do not. Most use the advice of peers or conferences with their school. But, in her defense, she's willing to learn!

Fecals- I use the simple floats and if I find 5 or more coccidia eggs per view, I treat. I guess I'm going to have to break down and learn to use the fancy egg counter. :blush
Kaye


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2007)

egg counter?????????? Is that a new tool I need? :biggrin


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.microscope-microscope.org/applications/animals/fecal_analysis.htm
Try this site. There are some on here, I believe, that use the McMasters....but, I'm usually doing so many at a time, and I take shortcuts. 
Kaye


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2007)

Thank you Kaye. Very interesting sites. 
Is somebody on here that uses the McMaster Counting Slides? Does it really make a difference?


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes- doelings  I was about to do fecals and wanted to know before I did them. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

We do and BlueHeronFarm does. And Vicki.


----------

